# Monk Parakeets being killed...............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My husband found this today............never heard of these birds. They are in a sad situation..........

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20051205/D8EA8P201.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

This is a sad story, it's too bad the Humane Society doesn't come up with a successful protocol for removing and relocating the birds that the Utility companies could use. Seems if the birds could be trained to nest elsewhere, as the director states, that it would make more sense in the long run to treat this way.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Not an acceptable solution*

This is cruel, disgusting, inhumane, and certainly a very sinfull act. 

Why didn't they spend all these years redesigning their poles to keep these beautiful birds from nesting there, or build them proper housing to divert them from the poles, or put their poles underground?...I guess the question should be addressed to the power company.

This is far from a suitable solution on their part, and the citizens need to speak up and let them know...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

I am sure there is a way the present Transformers/poles could have something added above the area where their business-parts are, so the Birds would elect the higher part for their nest making.

What enormous Nests! What a huge labor for those Birds to make them so big...

Anyway, I am sure there would be a way to offer them something higher, so they would not interfere with the portion the power company is worried about.

Certainly killing the Birds is no solution in any way.

Where is 'peta' when the real stuff goes down?


...sigh...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I never new birds as thes had set up nest colinies through out the eastern US Seems a sancturay or such could act as a new home for them. Or even a catch and home aviary for people willing to take them. I sure would have done that. As it seem they could be agin raised from young as pet birds. And older birds as coliny bred in avarys.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Re Lee,
Monk Parakeets, or also known as Quakers, are considered an agricultural threat in many states. These birds are progeny form escaped imports, so are not protected. I know they are illegal to own up here in Maine. I'm not sure what states do allow them. I saw one in Florida ages ago. What a wonderful, friendly little brat this bird was. Friendly, nosy, bright, loved to cuddle, play, but this bird was also hand raised. They come mainly in the basic green variety, but there are some color mutations out there, very expensive.
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have seen people around here that had them as pet. So I guess they are legal here. Not being protected anybody could do something with them which might be bad. But agin I would think catching them and haveing an aivary for them would be good. As I said The young could be easyly tamed. I guess a person would have to work with the power companies and wild life people also perhaps. To be able to take in the captured birds. I know I could find a few people arouind here that would love to take in a few. And even though I do not have pigeons any more. I would take some in myself. Just to make sure they would not be destroyed. If I new who to work with. Im sure with the several people I know Homes could be found for them And a large bird aivary for the adult birds I think they would be happy And much safer To bad something has not been done yet.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It amazes me, that what I would expect to have been a Tropical Bird, could do so well in so Northern a clime.

One has to admire them in so many ways..!

Hmmmmmm...if I lived back there, I would sure get out that Drawing Board, and see if I could come up with some solution which would protect the reasonable interests of the Power Companys, and allow the Birds to do what they do as well...so that some means could be devised for those pole's equipment to be eschewed, and something else, elected by the Birds nesting interests.

If one knew their Natural History well enough, I am sure this could be devised.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

